# Attenuating gain



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I have the balanced 2x4 MiniDSPs, and now have amps without gain adjustments... Is there a way to attenuate the level for my horns with the MiniDSP? I need to attenuate about 12db.

tia,
Ron


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I assume you need gain adjustments post-crossover filtering on the outputs. I don’t see any provision for this in the manual. If this is the case, it’s a major _faux pas_ on the part of miniDSP. All professional-grade crossovers have gain controls on the outputs.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I assume you need gain adjustments post-crossover filtering on the outputs. I don’t see any provision for this in the manual. If this is the case, it’s a major _faux pas_ on the part of miniDSP. All analog crossover have gain controls on the outputs.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Hi Wayne,
The only gain I saw in the MiniDSP was per channel in the last window. Do you think the XLR attentuators would work...or do you think that will add noise?

tia,
Ron


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Are you talking about a passive device? Never used them, but I can’t imagine how they would add noise.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> Are you talking about a passive device? Never used them, but I can’t imagine how they would add noise.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


I was thinking about these... http://www.amazon.com/Audiogadgets-...qid=1437936216&sr=1-6&keywords=XLR+attenuator


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I re looked at the MiniDSP, and it might be able to do it, if I am reading this correctly. I see the output is selectable.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That looks like what you want. You’ve restored my faith in miniDSP! 

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> That looks like what you want. You’ve restored my faith in miniDSP!
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


:T:T


----------

